# Were those Stone buildings actually batteries?



## Timeshifter (May 20, 2021)

Apologies for the hit and run post.

Those stone buildings. You know the ones. What if they are not stone, but some kind of concrete/ polymer?



> Cement battery could turn buildings and bridges into gigantic energy-storage devices
> Coupled with solar power, this new technology could provide lighting for skyscrapers and power for infrastructure monitoring systems, among other energy needs.



Perhaps, there's nothing new here, more a rediscovery? 

Or maybe, we've invented our version of what the previous civilization could do with stone?

https://www.anthropocenemagazine.org/2021/05/74784/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=74784


----------



## Safranek (May 20, 2021)

From the article:

https://www.anthropocenemagazine.org/2021/05/74784/


> "_Zhang and her colleague Luping Tang started with a cement-based mixture. To it, they add carbon fibers that make the material tough and conductive. Then they embedded electrodes in the material: one electrode is made of a metal-coated carbon-fiber mesh with iron for the anode and the other with a nickel-coated mesh._ "



We haven't seen any embedded electrodes or carbon fiber mesh in any of the buildings which have been in ruins which would have left some of this exposed if it existed.


However, in this next article, its done differently:

https://www.anthropocenemagazine.or...-store-suns-heat-for-months-maybe-even-years/


> "_The team from Lancaster University chose to study the energy-storing potential of a type of material called a metal-organic framework. *These are solids with highly organized crystalline structures*. They are extremely porous so they can hold other molecules. Researchers have been investigating these materials for uses such as storing hydrogen or cleaning up oil spills.
> 
> The Lancaster team used an MOF made previously by Japanese researchers. The pores of the MOF contain azobenzene, a carbon-based compound that is excellent at absorbing light. Azobenezene also has properties that allow it to switch between shapes when exposed to an external stimulus like heat or light.
> 
> ...



According to Catalyst's research on crystals, possibly is not just these MOF's that are capable of this but other types of crystalline structures as well.

I wonder if samples from the 'stone' of any of these old buildings have been analyzed from this perspective for these chemical properties.


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/_2By2ane2I4_


----------



## Sapioit (May 26, 2021)

Cement batteries could be used to power lighting systems, mainly lights which are on all the time, get recharged using solar power or even heat, and ideally are self-healing (meaning that they don't have an upper limit of how many cycles of charging and discharging they can survive while still working), or at least decades-long operation cycles, before they need replacing. This topic also links to those threads showing entire buildings lighting up at night. After all, it wouldn't be that difficult to make light-emitting diodes out of cement, even if they were very inefficient.

There is also the existence batteries known as "ground battery" or "dirt battery" or "earth battery", apparently. And the "joule thief" is also very relevant, to the topic.

A very relevant mainstream technology is actually the solid-state battery. A cement battery is basically a solid-state battery, but which uses cement to bind together the anode, cathode, and electrolyte.

From wikipedia on solid-state battery:


> A *solid-state battery* is a battery technology that uses solid electrodes and a solid electrolyte, instead of the liquid or polymer gel electrolytes found in lithium-ion or lithium polymer batteries.[1][2]
> 
> While solid electrolytes have been first discovered in the 19th century, several drawbacks, such as low energy densities, have prevented widespread application. Developments in the late 20th and early 21st century have caused renewed interest in solid-state battery technologies, especially in the context of electric vehicles, starting in the 2010s.
> 
> Materials proposed for use as solid electrolytes in solid-state batteries include ceramics (e.g., oxides, sulfides, phosphates), and solid polymers. Solid-state batteries have found use in pacemakers, RFID and wearable devices. They are potentially safer, with higher energy densities, but at a much higher cost. Challenges to widespread adoption include energy and power density, durability, material costs, sensitivity and stability.[3]





Spoiler: More:






> Solid-state electrolytes candidate materials include ceramics such as lithium orthosilicate,[34] glass[13] and sulfides.[35]The cathodes are lithium based. Variants include LiCoO2, LiNi1/3Co1/3Mn1/3O2, LiMn2O4, and LiNi0.8Co0.15Al0.05O2. The anodes vary more and are affected by the type of electrolyte. Examples include In, Ge_x_Si1−_x_, SnO–B2O3, SnS –P2S5, Li2FeS2, FeS, NiP2, and Li2SiS3.[36]
> 
> One promising cathode material is Li-S, which (as part of a solid lithium anode/Li2S cell) has a theoretical specific capacity of 1670 mAh g−1, "ten times larger than the effective value of LiCoO2". Sulfur makes an unsuitable cathode in liquid electrolyte applications because it is soluble in most liquid electrolytes, dramatically decreasing the battery's lifetime. Sulfur is studied in solid state applications.[36] Recently, a ceramic textile was developed that showed promise in a LI-S solid state battery. This textile facilitated ion transmission while also handling sulfur loading, although it did not reach the projected energy density. The result "with a 500-μm-thick electrolyte support and 63% utilization of electrolyte area" was "71 Wh/kg." while the projected energy density was 500 Wh/kg.[37]
> 
> ...






Relevant videos: 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tvKx61wdJs_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt-d_eVCIyM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_IerZ3JBys_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niBAyyyr_wU_


----------



## Sapioit (May 27, 2021)

Oh, I found a video which goes into detail why you might want cement batteries to have layers mixed with different things: So they can act as diodes, allowing the charge to be more easily harvested. This could also make heating up rocks give up more of a charge if your multimeter or LED wires touch different stripes of colors, in the rocks which do have multiple observable stripes of colors.

TL:RD diodes are the electrical equivalent of check valves / directional valves for water and gases, so using them might produce better cement batteries.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwj_d3uO5g8_


----------



## Gabriel (May 3, 2022)

Timeshifter said:


> Or maybe, we've invented our version of what the previous civilization could do with stone?



They were making the case that granite could function in like fashion due to its high quartz content - to convert energy by a piezoelectric effect, all from isolating the Schumann resonance frequency.

But, I personally haven’t seen/heard of the results of the experiments that were supposedly to be conducted using structures that theoretically harnesses resonance energy.


----------



## Starfire (Sep 3, 2022)

Safranek said:


> From the article:
> 
> https://www.anthropocenemagazine.org/2021/05/74784/
> 
> ...


I posted a thread yesterday regarding the cornices on a building in New York City that might be sockets.

Old New York photographs - buildings with antiquitech


----------

